# Christmas came early



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I mentioned in one of my previous posts that a fellow forum member was sending me a calling care package .He is a custom call maker and had never made a wolf howler but said he was willing to give it a try .I talked with him once on the phone and he wouldn't let me pay him for it or even send postage money . Little did I know that he would send it first class air mail all the way from Michigan to Alberta Canada . It cost him a small fortune to send it and he said all he wanted in return was a pic of me holding a wolf that I called in with it .. Sorry pokeyjeeper , I'm gonna do more than that . You have gone above and beyond my expectations . The call sounds great and I know I'm going to have lots of fun with it . I will be in touch .This forum is full of great guys that are willing to lend a hand at anytime and I appreciate all you have done for me . I have a wolf hunt scheduled for Jan and there will be pictures 
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a beautiful call pokey. I'm sure it'll do the trick. 
Which toneboard/ reed did you use.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That is frigging awesome, definitely puts a lift on the Christmas spirit.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The cattle may not appreciate the practice sessions but it'll be fun tooting that horn.

Looks great, Pokey.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... ???????? Nice pokeyjeepers


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow thank you cam I'm glad you like it I hope you call a big dog in with it 
Youngdon the board is a custom one I got from a man in Kansas and he gets them from a guy in Alaska I don't know who he is I got 12 boards from him to try and I played around a little bit and life got to busy the reed is a hand cut reed I cut


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Pokey--WTG----Cam will get one killed now*


----------

